# Dragon Age



## Carlee (May 18, 2014)

Yes hi do you play Dragon Age??
If so tell me everything ok

Names, gender, race, love interests, did you kill this or that person, who did you make king, blahabkalab

I always play a Human Noble Warrior male named Lucian Cousland (da) and Lucius Hawke(da2)
In the first game I virtually romanced everyone LOL but my character went off with Morrigan at the end through the portal. My favorite companion was dog, he should have totally been able to fight Loghain. I made myself king because I'm the best obv. And because I hate the queenlady as she backstabs you in a part, I pretend I kill her eventually post game. 
And Allistair was a crybaby.
Dragon Age 2 is probably my favorite, because I played it first. 
In the second game I romanced all the characters at least once but my favorite is Fenris. I sided with the templars because mages are crazy terrorists. (Looking at you Anders; Merrill; Morrigan)


----------



## Sataric (May 18, 2014)

I love Dragon Age. I have played through it several times. I like to roleplay that my characters have serious mental illnesses or major personality flaws in order to make the game more exciting. Here is a picture of my Dwarven Berserker, *Tush*. She is antisocial and hates all of her companions except for her dog, Barkspawn. She also has no manners and often acidently offends people by acting rude and impolite. She collects occult artifacts and things made out of leather, though it is not a fetish. She may be short, but she makes up for it by wearing largely oversized armor and weaponry.







- - - Post Merge - - -

*Tush* the Dwarven Berserker takes no real pleasure in being a Gray Warden, and considers it "just another nine-to-five job" - But hey, it pays the rent! (Although living in a tent is fairly cheap, I'll admit!) Despite her personality disorders, she always aims to get the job done, living by the motto "If you're going to do it, might as well do it right.." and thus she doesn't really mind getting a little messy whenever it is necessary. In the picture below, you can see her doing all the work meanwhile *Morrigan* just stands around having a snack in the background. Despite complaining of *Morrigans* inability to work as a team to the higher-ups in the Corporate Hierarchy, she still has not gotten fired. What has the world come to..?






- - - Post Merge - - -

*Tush* the Gray Warden simply does not understand what is socially acceptable and often says hurtful things without ever intending to come across as rude. In the screenshot below, she accidentally ends up insulting Caridin the Golem of the Void because of his design and architecture which she finds somewhat amusing. She can be downright childish and immature at times. She sort of makes up for all of her flaws by saving the world in the end of the game, though. The End.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 18, 2014)

I want to have a go at the Dragon Age series at some point, what game do you recommend I start at?


----------



## Nerd House (May 18, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> I want to have a go at the Dragon Age series at some point, what game do you recommend I start at?



Theres only 2 currently:

Dragon Age: Origins
Dragon Age 2


Obviously you want to start with Dragon Age: Origins. ^^;;;


----------



## blackroserandom (May 18, 2014)

Another Dragon Age fan? Sweet!
My first character was female human noble warrior named Kelly Cousland. 2nd was a female rogue elf named Syria. 3rd was a male mage named Darrian.
Both of them romanced Alistair at first but later, I had Syria romance Zevran. My male, at first, was torn between Leliana and Morrigan. But Leliana was too religious for my tastes and so I went with Morrigan. 
My favorite companion was Wynne, simply because of her healing option. But I always had Alistair and Dog on my team asides from Wynne. 

*MAJOR Dragon Age: Origins story spoilers:*


Spoiler



I, first time I played, killed Loghain and once I finished the game I reloaded a save to see what would happen if I didn't kill him...needless to say, I never allowed him to live. 

I saved the little boy by going into the Fade. Sided with the Mages. I let that one Mage go, Rowan? The one who was at fault for the little boy slipping into a deal with a Desire Demon. 

What else? I pretty much picked all options for killing the Archdragon (Demon?) First, I sacrificed myself then I forced Alistair to do the 'deed' with Morrigan. Then, as my male mage, I did the ritual myself with Morrigan.

I allowed Zevran to live every time except once when I just wanted to see what would happen, but I reloaded the save so it's like nothing ever happened.

I managed to bring the elves together with the Werewolves and was tempted to side fully with the Wolves, but I have never done so.

And I cannot remember my other choices, it's been so long since I've played DA:O. Please ask if you have any questions.



*Major Dragon Age 2 Story Spoilers*


Spoiler



I first played as female rogue named probably Kelly. Second time, I played as a male mage. I gotta say magic combat was so much fun in DA2.

I also had the Sebastian dlc, because I am a MAJOR sucker for character DLCS. (do not look at my Mass Effect DLCS. Ha)

I romanced Anders, Fenris, Isabella and...that one female elf...Merril? Something like that, *looks up* Merrill. When I first saw that dwarf, Varric, I hoped you could romance him but alas, you couldn't.

Anders was, by far, my favorite romance. I always liked his flirty character in Awakenings (DLC for DA:O). Granted though, he flew off the hinges a little bit during the Mages Vs Templar dispute, ehem.

My favorite companions were Anders, Varric or Fenris. I never really rolled with Merrill or Isabella.

I usually sided with the mages at the end game. I only sided with the Quarian...oops, Qunari? Yeah, only once.

Tbh, I cannot remember much of the game. Do feel free to ask anything you want, I'm sure my memory will jog.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Colour Bandit said:


> I want to have a go at the Dragon Age series at some point, what game do you recommend I start at?



Oh, I agree with Adol The Red, it's best to start at the first one, Dragon Age Origins. I also recommend the DLC Awakenings. It adds a bit more meat to the story. But whatever you choose, have fun.: )


------------------------------------------------------

Also, Sataric, I like your style hehe : 3


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 19, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Theres only 2 currently:
> 
> Dragon Age: Origins
> Dragon Age 2
> ...



Oops, the way my friends talk about the series it sounds like there are more and I thought the series was a lot older like TES- I really need to look into it before I look silly  Guess I'll start at the beginning then!


----------



## Nerd House (May 19, 2014)

The Origins Ultimate Edition has been going on sale for really cheap on Steam lately ($7.49), so keep an eye out for that.


Anyway...

I always play as a Dalish Elf, usually a Rogue. I tried a Warrior at one point but quickly got bored with it xD Guess being a rogue's in my blood lol.


----------



## FancyThat (May 19, 2014)

I love the Dragon Age games, I'm actually replaying through origins right now . I have the ultimate edition, it was a bargain in GAME when I brought it considering it comes with all the amazing DLC. Can't remember the exact price but it was under ?20.

**Spoilers below**

I usually play a female Mage as my carry through character to the second game because I like the Amell connection, but I've also played as a human noble rogue and a Dalish and city elf, both times again as a rogue, I'm just not keen on being a warrior. I usually romance Alistair or Leliana (both hardened) as a human and Zevran as a Dalish Elf. I always accept Morrigan's offer .


----------



## demoness (May 19, 2014)

I've played both games several times.  I love the first but the second game felt mediocre in comparison.  I usually play as a female mage but sometimes go with a rogue type.  The first game I didn't bother with romancing anyone but in 2 I've romanced Merril.  I've already pre-ordered the third game, Dragon Age: Inquisition, which seems to address everything I wanted in a sequel.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 19, 2014)

/drools over all the DA fans
hello my lovelies
you already know my info <33

DA3 HOOOOO!


----------



## Nerd House (May 19, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> /drools over all the DA fans
> hello my lovelies
> you already know my info <33
> 
> DA3 HOOOOO!



Reeeeaaaallllly looking forward to Inquisition!


----------



## FancyThat (May 19, 2014)

Pre-ordered my copy of Inquisition tonight , very excited for it.


----------



## Chromie (May 19, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Pre-ordered my copy of Inquisition tonight , very excited for it.



Here's hoping Inquisition isn't total crap like DAII and has a good combat system. I really want a good old school RPG. 

I'm so looking forward to Wasteland 2, Divinity and Eternity though!


----------



## blackroserandom (May 19, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> /drools over all the DA fans
> hello my lovelies
> you already know my info <33
> 
> DA3 HOOOOO!



Well hello there : 3. _dries self off with towel_. HOO-RAH!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 19, 2014)

lol tho i dont get why people say DA2 was crap because i really really dont see it

what i DO see is an unfinished game; a game they took a lot of things out of or never implemented thanks to EA. yes, they reused maps for dungeons. Yes, traverse was limited. yes, you couldnt make out with your love interest on the road which pissed me off ROYALLY. yes, teh sex scenes were fade-to-black. but did that make it a  bad game? not to me. i felt the combat was smoother and less clunky, and i really did like it. please note that i came into the DA fandom late; DA2 and all its DLC had already come out by the time i found it. so, i didnt experience the wait and then letdown, so to speak. i was extremely disappointed in how short it was as well, but again, we can blame EA. 

anyway all i see is people ****ting on DA2 and its just like ok. opinions are fine i just dont really get it haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



blackroserandom said:


> Well hello there : 3. _dries self off with towel_. HOO-RAH!



-wags tail, slobbering on- ^u^


----------



## Carlee (May 19, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> lol tho i dont get why people say DA2 was crap because i really really dont see it
> 
> what i DO see is an unfinished game; a game they took a lot of things out of or never implemented thanks to EA. yes, they reused maps for dungeons. Yes, traverse was limited. yes, you couldnt make out with your love interest on the road which pissed me off ROYALLY. yes, teh sex scenes were fade-to-black. but did that make it a  bad game? not to me. i felt the combat was smoother and less clunky, and i really did like it. please note that i came into the DA fandom late; DA2 and all its DLC had already come out by the time i found it. so, i didnt experience the wait and then letdown, so to speak. i was extremely disappointed in how short it was as well, but again, we can blame EA.
> 
> ...



Yes thank u I loved da2 and imo I liked the battling much more as I never really used tactics in both games because I never got used to them. I like to hack and slash lmfao. I think it has a lot of charm that's overlooked


----------



## TaliZorah (May 20, 2014)

I'm currently playing through number one and I love it so far.
I'm playing a Dalish Elf and I just arrived in Orzammar.

NO IDEA WHAT'S GOING ON HERE... I need to play more but work prevents that.
All I know is that I got Alistair in my tent and I'm a happy girl.


----------



## Chromie (May 20, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> lol tho i dont get why people say DA2 was crap because i really really dont see it
> 
> what i DO see is an unfinished game; a game they took a lot of things out of or never implemented thanks to EA. yes, they reused maps for dungeons. Yes, traverse was limited. yes, you couldnt make out with your love interest on the road which pissed me off ROYALLY. yes, teh sex scenes were fade-to-black. but did that make it a  bad game? not to me. i felt the combat was smoother and less clunky, and i really did like it. please note that i came into the DA fandom late; DA2 and all its DLC had already come out by the time i found it. so, i didnt experience the wait and then letdown, so to speak. i was extremely disappointed in how short it was as well, but again, we can blame EA.
> 
> ...



Gameplay wise. I found the combat even more broken than in Origins. Blood Magic is insanely powerful and I was playing on Nightmare and soloing everything on a second playthrough. It felt faster which I liked but eh I thought Origin's combat wasn't very good and DA2 didn't improve there either. 

I do not care at all about making out on the road. Infact DA2 took the romance sub-plot further and it felt cheaper since all the characters you could romance were "player-sexual" as Bioware put it. No one was always gay, straight or bi everyone was just into you. I didn't like that. Not to mention characters we've killed off just came back like Zevran and the many retcons from Origin. 

I blame EA for the recycled areas, short dev cycle and lack of mod support but I blame Bioware for the bad writing, worse characters and crappy gameplay mechanics. I don't LOVE Origins. Hell I was excited for years when it was announced but it did not live up to the Baldur's Gate series which is how it was marketed. Bioware constantly said it was a spiritual successor to it. 

I just want some good plot in addition to good characters. Origins had the latter and DA2 had neither imo. A black and white world where everything is good or evil is how DA2 came off. Even worse was the last chapter with all the damn demons and blood mages proving the Templars are right. I won't even bother mentioning how pointless our choices are. Seriously look at this. Good reactivity there Bioware.









After Mass Effect 2, yes Mass Effect 2 and ME3 and DA2 I'm not willing to blindly buy Bioware games but I do hope Inquisition turns out better otherwise I'll just wait for The Witcher 3 for some good writing and C&C. 

Anyway yea rant off.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 21, 2014)

@chromie
i see where youre coming from now (well, i always play on easy so difficulty is never a beef with me). i politely disagree about 'bad writing/characters/etc', perhaps i have poor taste, idk. but i like it. i DO get irritated with some flaws, like how i play a mage and cullen is staring me in the face saying "MAGeS R bAD" and im standing there like "Uhm cullen r u ok" like lmfao stop that bioware
i do also agree that the templar vs mage thing is p black and white in DA2... meredith made it so. :/ if thats bad writing then its bad writing idk haha
i also never played baldurs gate so i wasnt. .. like...yeah. that wasnt a thing for me. combat WAS a little clunky in DA2, but it was far better than origins which is all i really wanted. as for the "player-sexual" thing, idk. im not sure i care too much. man im just really lax about a lot of **** lmfao idk im dumb

tldr i see where youre coming from and respect your opinion <:

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok i just watched the vid where you rat out anders and

_wait what_

CULLEN. R U OK. CAN U HEAR ME??????? WHAT HAVE THEY DONE 2 U


----------



## Carlee (May 21, 2014)

Does anyone else hate Aveline bc I do


----------



## Chromie (May 21, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> @chromie
> 
> tldr i see where youre coming from and respect your opinion <:
> 
> ...




Heh, I just want DA3 to be better! :0

Cullen is totally a good Templar isn't he?




Carlee said:


> Does anyone else hate Aveline bc I do



I actually liked Aveline the most. She had her own goals and didn't wait around on the Hawke all the time. It was refreshing! She felt like a strong female character unlike Merrill but I had a weakness for Merrill so I let it slide, ha.


----------



## Carlee (May 21, 2014)

She just really annoyed me in how she tried to control everything and demand Hawke do stuff for her


----------



## TaliZorah (May 23, 2014)

I'd like to ask a question here, unless the answer gives away any spoilers...
Yeah so, I bought both DAs a few weeks ago and I'm still working on the first...

After Lothering, should I go right to the Dalish Elves or head to Redcliffe?

I mean like, I don't want to take a wrong turn and end up in like a level 30 area at level 10, y'know?
Or is DA not like that? Thanks for reading my question, if ya did.


----------



## FancyThat (May 23, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> I'd like to ask a question here, unless the answer gives away any spoilers...
> Yeah so, I bought both DAs a few weeks ago and I'm still working on the first...
> 
> After Lothering, should I go right to the Dalish Elves or head to Redcliffe?
> ...



DA age isn't really like that, the story is yours to choose . 

*spoilers*

Before leaving Lothering don't forget to do the exploit with the woman asking you to make her traps, I got 400 gold from her and several level boosts ^^. Also don't forget you can't come back here so finish all quests, like the blackstone irregulars one which is otherwise locked.

Personally I always head to Redcliffe first and do that and then the mages circle to help Conner so everyone lives, then the sacred Ashes. Once everything is sorted there I go on with the other two main plots.


----------



## Chromie (May 23, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> I'd like to ask a question here, unless the answer gives away any spoilers...
> Yeah so, I bought both DAs a few weeks ago and I'm still working on the first...
> 
> After Lothering, should I go right to the Dalish Elves or head to Redcliffe?
> ...



Don't worry about levels. Dragon Age uses leveled enemies scaled to your characters level. People and things like Revenants will always be around your level or higher while say Rats or the weaker Fire demons will only be like level 5 or 10 at max. 

Just go where you want completing the game in a different order can have some consequences.


----------



## TaliZorah (May 23, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> DA age isn't really like that, the story is yours to choose .
> 
> *spoilers*
> 
> ...



Thank you for your input!
I knew Lothering was going to get destroyed since I saw someone stream it before.
(I'm a cheater <<) But 400 gold? Damn! I'm a mage, can someone in my party atm make traps?

"Everyone lives?" Lol that sounds demanding... I will head to Redcliffe first! Thank you for your input!
It helps greatly! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chromie said:


> Don't worry about levels. Dragon Age uses leveled enemies scaled to your characters level. People and things like Revenants will always be around your level or higher while say Rats or the weaker Fire demons will only be like level 5 or 10 at max.
> 
> Just go where you want completing the game in a different order can have some consequences.



Awesome, thank you so much!
I wasn't sure about it, but now I know. Thanks again!


----------



## FancyThat (May 24, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Thank you for your input!
> I knew Lothering was going to get destroyed since I saw someone stream it before.
> (I'm a cheater <<) But 400 gold? Damn! I'm a mage, can someone in my party atm make traps?
> 
> ...



Spoilers on gold bug below .



Spoiler



I usually have Alistair as my trap maker as I'm also usually a Mage, I think you need a level 2 or 3 skill. You can't have spoken to the woman prior to having the required trap making level or she won't offer the quest again. She asks for three for 50 silver but there's a bug where you can turn in the quest as many times as you like after it's completed.

Once you've spoken to her go into the tavern across from her and speak to Barlin, ask to see his shop inventory and buy all his trap triggers. He sells them in bundles of 99 and they are quite cheap, buy as many as you can afford then have Alistair (or anyone with the trap making skill) make them into basic traps. Go sell them to the women, and repeat until you run out of time or patience . You'll also continue to gain XP]


.


----------



## Alice (May 24, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> Oops, the way my friends talk about the series it sounds like there are more and I thought the series was a lot older like TES- I really need to look into it before I look silly  Guess I'll start at the beginning then!



You'll want to start and end with Origins. 2 was a pile of crap.


----------



## Carlee (May 24, 2014)

2 was not a pile of crap. Sure it had flaws, but it was an enjoyable game.


----------



## Nerd House (May 24, 2014)

Carlee said:


> 2 was not a pile of crap. Sure it had flaws, but it was an enjoyable game.



This is an example of someone who did not listen to the crap and formed their own opinion of a game. +respect

I have 100% completed Dragon Age: Origins, but have not started DA2 yet (Have it for PS3). My backlog is way too big V.V

We are pre-ordering Inquisition ASAP though lol


----------



## Alice (May 25, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> This is an example of someone who did not listen to the crap and formed their own opinion of a game. +respect
> 
> I have 100% completed Dragon Age: Origins, but have not started DA2 yet (Have it for PS3). My backlog is way too big V.V
> 
> We are pre-ordering Inquisition ASAP though lol



Oh no. I played through it. I gave it a fighting chance. By the end of it I was still asking myself why I did. I liked some games that were terrible, but of course, it does not mean they weren't terrible games. Dragon Age 2, however, I just felt like I was forcing myself to play it. A game doesn't have to be good overall for someone enjoy it.

This game, however, I did not enjoy it, and thought was a big pile of crap, especially compared to origins..

Go figure.


----------



## FancyThat (May 25, 2014)

I think judging by things I've read online, many people who have played both agree DA2 was nowhere near as good as Origins. DA2 felt very rushed and limited to me, I really disliked that every dungeon and cave was identical and that world exploration was limited. However I did quite enjoy parts of DA2, the DLC especially.


----------



## Chromie (May 25, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> This is an example of someone who did not listen to the crap and formed their own opinion of a game. +respect
> 
> I have 100% completed Dragon Age: Origins, but have not started DA2 yet (Have it for PS3). My backlog is way too big V.V
> 
> We are pre-ordering Inquisition ASAP though lol



So if people think its crap we didn't form our own opinions?


----------



## Carlee (May 25, 2014)

Screeches with the intensity of a thousand suns
Going to Gamestop tomorrow
http://www.dragonage.com/#!/en_US/n...tion-img-site-ramp&cid=21921&ts=1401064360690


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

its called opinions people

stop ****ing arguing over DA2 its literally the oldest argument next to the ME3 ending

_just stop_

talk about DAI instead


----------



## Nerd House (May 25, 2014)

I wasn't arguing. Someone COMPLETELY misunderstood what I said, twisting it out of context and started an argument, so I chose to ignore it. I was pointing out that that person had chosen to play DA2 despite what most people say about it. I actually plan to play it myself despite all the crap as well.


ANYWAY.

Dat Inquisitor's Edition.


----------



## Carlee (May 25, 2014)

I had just linked that:0 
Preordering it tomorrow for the ps4 :3


----------



## Nerd House (May 25, 2014)

Carlee said:


> I had just linked that:0
> Preordering it tomorrow for the ps4 :3



I didnt bother clicking the link lol so I just posted a picture.
Yep, doing PS4 here as well!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

ewwwwwwww console people
how do u survive w/o mods??? whats wron g w u


----------



## Carlee (May 25, 2014)

Ams suck cannot afford elite pc


----------



## TaliZorah (May 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ewwwwwwww console people
> how do u survive w/o mods??? whats wron g w u



Can't afford a good computer, LOL.
I pre-ordered for PS3 since I'm not getting a PS4 until ME4 is coming out.


----------



## Nerd House (May 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ewwwwwwww console people
> how do u survive w/o mods??? whats wron g w u



I have nearly everything:

2 Custom Built Gaming PCs
3 PS3's
1 PS4
2 PS Vitas
1 PSP
1 3DS
1 3DS XL
2 GBA SPs
3 PS2s
1 Xbox
2 Xbox360s
1 PS1
1 SNES
1 NES
1 Atari 2600 (Jaguar)
1 Gameboy (the original)
1 Gameboy Micro
1 Game Gear
2 Sega Genesis
1 Virtual Boy
1 Dreamcast

Yeah....collector xD


----------



## Chromie (May 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ewwwwwwww console people
> how do u survive w/o mods??? whats wron g w u



Lol man there are some incredible mods for DA:O. I swear I spent more time modding the game than playing...kinda like every Elder Scrolls games.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I have nearly everything:
> 
> 2 Custom Built Gaming PCs
> 3 PS3's
> ...



CAN I COME OVER
ill give u whatever u want
cookies, my body
i dont care i just wanna play ur vidya

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chromie said:


> Lol man there are some incredible mods for DA:O. I swear I spent more time modding the game than playing...kinda like every Elder Scrolls games.



OMG SAME THO I SPENT UNGODLY HOURS LOOKING FOR MODS
i love the phoenix armory, misha wears dat **** always, i should dig up pix


----------



## Chromie (May 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> CAN I COME OVER
> ill give u whatever u want
> cookies,* my body*
> i dont care i just wanna play ur vidya


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

Chromie said:


>



hOYL **** MY SIDES GOOD POST
OMFGGGGGGGGGGG WOW post of the year award

not misha but a good post on tumblr


----------



## Nerd House (May 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> CAN I COME OVER
> ill give u whatever u want
> cookies, *my body*
> i dont care i just wanna play ur vidya
> ...



LOL. Well, it's called "Nerd House" for a reason 
And yes, I have what I call an Open Door Policy. If I'm home, the door's open for you~!

I like peanut butter cookies, btw.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

I found one. Good.


Spoiler: Awakenings Spoilers I guess also suggestive










ohhh baaaaybeeee

- - - Post Merge - - -



Adol the Red said:


> LOL. Well, it's called "Nerd House" for a reason
> And yes, I have what I call an Open Door Policy. If I'm home, the door's open for you~!
> 
> I like peanut butter cookies, btw.



HE'LL YEAH
ill buy cookies and soda and PARTY TIME


----------



## Chromie (May 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> hOYL **** MY SIDES GOOD POST
> OMFGGGGGGGGGGG WOW post of the year award
> 
> not misha but a good post on tumblr



Once in awhile I'll post some gold. Its a rare occasion y'know?




Adol the Red said:


> LOL. Well, it's called "Nerd House" for a reason
> And yes, I have what I call an Open Door Policy. If I'm home, the door's open for you~!
> 
> I like peanut butter cookies, btw.




Can I come too? I promise no darkspawn.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

lower lvl phoenix armory armor
also misha is staring into the distance forlornly instead of at morrigan????????


----------



## Nerd House (May 26, 2014)

Yeah I dunno why anyone WOULDN'T stare at Morrigan...


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

it was so weird like all of them are like "oh look at that bush" LIKE WHATS HAPPENING
i found another fun thing




what the **** is that fire patch doing in the middle of lothering??????????


----------



## Chromie (May 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> it was so weird like all of them are like "oh look at that bush" LIKE WHATS HAPPENING
> i found another fun thing
> 
> 
> ...



A rogue! Man I wasted so much time just making traps and placing them all over. I LOVED placing like a million traps and dragging enemies over them.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

Chromie said:


> A rogue! Man I wasted so much time just making traps and placing them all over. I LOVED placing like a million traps and dragging enemies over them.



i just stab and decapitate things.
stabby rip stab st ab
then i have my blightwolf eat them
GO BLIGHTWOLF
then my mabari also eats them thanks to mods
i LOVE the decapitation animation with dual swords its sexy. like YANK and then bye bye bye


----------



## Chromie (May 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i just stab and decapitate things.
> stabby rip stab st ab
> then i have my blightwolf eat them
> GO BLIGHTWOLF
> ...




I try to find ways to break the game lol.

Dragon Age II playing as a blood mage was wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too fun and overpowered. 

Now I don't know if I want to meet you! All that mabarai roughness might've rubbed off on Nikki. o.o


----------

